# Sadzīves tehnika >  NOSVILIS PASTIPRINATAJS

## Gatis1985

Sveiki visiem. Vai ir iespejams atgriest pie dzivibas auto audio pastiprinataju, kuram kludas pec tika sajaukti vietam baroshanas + un - ? Simptomi sekojoshi - nekas nenak lauka un silst tas vietas kur ir tranzistori. 
Varbut kads zin labu servisu kur to varetu salabot un cik apmeram tas varetu maksat?

----------


## Didzis

Par savu stulbumu ir jāmaksā   ::  Viss jau atkargs no tā, kas par aparātu. Ķīniešu 1000W pompo pastiprinataju jau nu točna nav vērts labot. Remonts izmaksās daudz dārgak par citu stiprkli. Pilni tirgi tak ar tioem sū***   ::

----------


## Slowmo

Ja celiņi uz plates nav zilās lieslmās sadeguši, tad sataisīt, protams, ir iespējams, tikai, kā jau Didzis minēja - vai ir vērts? Kas tas Tev par aparātu?

----------


## Gatis1985

tas pastiprinatajs, cik protu nav kinieshu izcelsmes. laikam vacu. RA Motovative Audio Sphinx 2
2 x 100W @ 4 ohms,
2 x 175W @ 2 ohms,
1 x 225W @ 8 ohms bridged,
1 x 350W @ 4 ohms bridged,

Freq. Response: 5Hz - 20KHz,
THD: < 0.05%,
Fuse: 2 x 25A. 
loti zhel butu tadu izmest kontenera. vai tiesham tur neka nevar lidzet?
http://www.carhifi-lounge.net/ra-motova ... x-2-a.html

----------


## ivog

Nu tak aizstiep kādam meistaram lai paskatās, nevis mēs te kafijas biezumos zīlēsim - var ... nevar...
Vispār jau dīvaini, ka tam aparātam nav aizsardzības pret nepareizu berošanas polaritāti, laikam ķīnietis ieekonomējis uz detaļām  ::

----------


## Gatis1985

pastiprinatajs nav pirma svaiguma, ej un sazin cik vecs modelis -varbut vel nebija izdomajushi aizsardzibu

----------


## Zalic

ja + un - tikai vietam butu sajaukts, tad jau nu pēc drošinātāju nomaiņas ir jāiet. cerams mēs runājam par - 12V barošanu, jo ir bijuši gadījumi, ka šos mauc arī pie ~ 220V.

----------


## Didzis

Ar autinu stiprekļu remontu stipri jāuzmanās. Skaidrs, ka var saremontēt, bet cik tas izmaksās. Tai pat laikā pilni šroti un sludinājumi ar ejošiem pastiprinātājiem. Kad vīriem šrotā pohas, tad par 5-10Ls nopirksi ejošu   ::

----------


## Gatis1985

liku vinju pie 12v - kad liku vadu klat nodzirksteloja un uzreiz atravu vadu nost. redzeju ka ari viena no lampinjam iedegas sarkana. parbaudiju vadus un biju kludijies - pieliku pareizi lampinjas dega ka butu jadeg, bet klusums. un silst tranzistori. laikam tad vien bus jamet ara ja tik dargi remonti. interesanti ar istabas tehniku ari tik dargi remonti?

----------


## osscar

nu rēķini, ja detaļas maksā piem. 10Ls un darbs vismaz tik pat par 1h......vai vairāk....un cik šāds ķīnas verķis maksā ? tik pat.  Pēc bildēm spriežot aparāts ir lētucis no china. tranzistoru stiprinājums - 1 skrūve uz 2  :: . un gribu redzēt 2x175 w @ 2 omi  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

jā un aizsardzība ir sen izgudrota apm tik pat sen kad diodi izgudroja  ::   un maksā zem santīma vairumā  ::

----------

